# 3DS Preorders Avaliable



## Frogman (Jun 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *New
> $348.00
> 
> Available TBC 2011*


EBgames have sent an email allowing pre orders for the 3ds with an estimated price of about $350 (AUD)

Source


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2010)

About £200, sounds about right.  Not much more than a guess on their behalf though, I imagine.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 17, 2010)

How much is that in CAD$? Well, whatever the price I'm gonna preorder it.


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats €250,-! HOLY SHIT thats more then a wii now!


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2010)

... I'm... Sad... Too... Expensive... Fuck...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2010)

That is a lot. 
More than double the amount the regular DS costed when that came out, almost 6 years ago now. (November 21, 2004 for US$149.99)


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds real.
I'd trust EB because I've pre-ordered tonnes of stuff from there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

What the FUCK? That's a LOT of money... I'm sad now... I guess I'll go cut myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, that's a high price, but hopefully it's just EBgames talking shit, I haven't heard anything official of Nintendo on the price yet so it might cost less (or more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Talaria (Jun 17, 2010)

Heh not bad, just a tad more expensive than the DSi when it first came out


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> ... I'm... Sad... Too... Expensive... Fuck...



The American dollar is worth more than the Australian JTLYK


----------



## nutella (Jun 17, 2010)

Meh, I never planned to get it at launch anyway. I might hold off until the 3ds lite. Until then, i need to get a new laptop... and a PSP... and build me another desktop... fuck. I'm gonna be broke.


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What the FUCK? That's a LOT of money... I'm sad now... I guess I'll go cut myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, do they even have EB in Belgium?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm hoping this is just a wild guess on their part.


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> Meh, I never planned to get it at launch anyway. I might hold off until the 3ds lite. Until then, i need to get a new laptop... and a PSP... and build me another desktop... fuck. I'm gonna be broke.
> 
> haha 3DS Lite.
> You're a funny one.
> ...



EB doesn't tend to make guesses bro


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 17, 2010)

The price from the OP isn't right. Nintendo has always released cheaper hardware so it is available to a bigger crowd. Releasing an expensive handheld just doesn't fit Nintendo's strategy.

The launch price of the 3DS won't be more than $199. Mark my words. 
The GBA debuted at a price of $99 iirc
and the NDS at a price of $149


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2010)

This converts exactly to US dollars to about $300... Not a very good price at all, i must say i'm disappointed as one of the major draws of a Nintendo handheld is the cheap price. I didn't expect more than $200. Hope EB Games knows nothing, and that the price is more reasonable. Otherwise, this might not get a purchase from me. >_>

And yeah, EB Games does talk shit all the time. They will put up any price or date to cash in on preorders. They often put up false dates they made up, as well as false info. Not to be trusted thankfully.


----------



## Frogman (Jun 17, 2010)

dsi was 300 aud on launch


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 17, 2010)

Umm the aus EB games site admits that the price is just an estimate not a final price. Nin 3DS Pricing


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. What does it matter?


----------



## Frogman (Jun 17, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Umm the aus EB games site admits that the price is just an estimate not a final price. Nin 3DS Pricing


well ummm i _*already* _ said that jeeez i feel like saying derr


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 17, 2010)

that's php13,900 solid without tax here in philippines. not bad but it's so expensive than a Wii


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you say it as if you are familiar with it and I quote:
'Seriously though, that's a high price, but hopefully it's just EBgames talking shit'





 I praise you, noob from Belgium


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't get it.


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm quite familiar with EB Games (owned by Gamestop btw) here. They put up bogus info all the time, never trust them over the words of Nintendo themselves.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 17, 2010)

Isnt that a bit too high for a DS? I mean I know it is 3DS and so but its still a DS. Way too high price imo. And no GBA slot even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is kinda fail if 3DS is more than twice the price of the original..


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2010)

First of all, Australia is one of the most expensive countries when it comes to games. Second of all, something similar also applies to EB Games with them always having overpriced games for sale.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Because you say it as if you are familiar with it and I quote:
> 'Seriously though, that's a high price, but hopefully it's just EBgames talking shit'
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone knows EB Games/Gamestop kinda suck. If you've been here on GBAtemp long enough you'll hear enough "EB Games/Gamestop suck!" stories. From poor service to some disproportionate prices, it's just better to shop on Amazon or something.

They probably wanted to just be the first to offer preorders. I highly doubt this will be the final price. Nintendo knows better.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

wow... that's just too much for a handheld console. I better buy a ps3 or something.


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> First of all, Australia is one of the most expensive countries when it comes to games. Second of all, something similar also applies to EB Games with them always having overpriced games for sale.



Yea, when it comes to *games*.
Isn't the 3DS a games* console*?


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2010)

Methinks it's just an exaggerated estimate, purposely too high to make sure it covers any possible launch price, and that people will be refunded the difference once the 3DS actually comes out. Of course, the refund will probably be in coupons and not actual cash, but consider that a fee you'll pay to be the first kid in your neighbourhood to have one.


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't a console a *game* system?


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> wow... that's just too much for a handheld console. I better buy a ps3 or something.



Get one.
Ever since i got mine Iv'e never regretted it.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2010)

i doubt it will be that much you can buy a ps3 console and game for £380!


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats what you said before, just without the system bit.


----------



## Matt140 (Jun 17, 2010)

Way to high for Nintendo pricing, it will definitely be less than £200.


----------



## nutella (Jun 17, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what's funny about that. You know that in 2-3 years, Nintendo will be releasing another iteration in the 3DS line (not saying it will be called the 3DS Lite, but whatever). So far I'm loving the 3DS, but a new laptop and desktop costs a lot of money and I really think I'd need them more right now. My rule of thumb is that the second iteration is always the one that's the most valuable. (see GBA SP and NDS Lite)


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 17, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm quite familiar with EB Games (owned by Gamestop btw) here. They put up bogus info all the time, never trust them over the words of Nintendo themselves.


I'd have to agree with you wholeheartedly. Gamestop/EB Games has been know for gimmicks, tricks, and shady dealings when it comes to advertising, pricing, and the merchandise itself. Let's all just wait for Nintendo to make their official move with the hardware, software, and dates, THEN, can we really speculate on this.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2010)

Just to reiterate

1) It's an estimate
2) Australian dollars, not US dollars
3) Australia is an expensive place to buy games.

Look, here's a Xbox 360 slim pre-order page on the same site.  449AUD.
http://www.ebgames.com.au/xbox360-150845-X...onsole-Xbox-360

So that means, after converting the currency, that the 360 slim is £260 in the UK and $390 in the US, right?  No.  

£199 delivered in the UK
http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/15570...DD/Product.html

$299 in the US
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/28943/E...pping_Today.php

So untwist your panties and chill the fuck out.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha, I like how the Red 3DS is "Available TBC 2010" and the Blue 3DS is "Available TBC 2011."


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2010)

fucking hell that's nearly as expensive as the fucking ps3 here!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate
> 
> 1) It's an estimate
> 2) Australian dollars, not US dollars
> ...



You can get a Xbox360 Slim in UK at £190, thats the cost that Play are buying them at


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with BlueStar, it's just an estimate and a way to sell preorders without losing money.

I don't know how high the 3DS price will be, but I can't imagine it being a lot over 200 dollars. That said, the DS prices have been going up slowly. The DS launched for 150 euros, and despite the declining prices of the hardware the DSi costs 180 euros. Then again, the DSi and DS Lite prices were recently lowered, so even a price under 200 euros is possible.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 17, 2010)

Well as long as the price is in Australian Dollars and games in Australia are pretty expensive, I would say that in US and EUR it would cost like 150-200 dollars/ euros


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2010)

There's a fair chance old models will get a new price cut before the 3DS arrives, or at the launch. I don't think it unlikely anyways.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 17, 2010)

Ouch, that's kinda high right now!


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 17, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> There's a fair chance old models will get a new price cut before the 3DS arrives, or at the launch. I don't think it unlikely anyways.


This would definitely make sense since the 3DS is supposed to be the official successor to the DS line and the DS titles are to be Backwards Compatible.
So I'd expect the DSL to get a price cut and most likely the DSi and maybe a little on the DSiXL. Yet to be determined  though. Gotta love speculation.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 17, 2010)

if this isn't a joke im really shocked, doesn't mean i won't buy it but that much money for a nintendo handheld...


----------



## AzuraSky (Jun 17, 2010)

Money marking machine. Though i would still buy it LOL. I'll just think of it as i'm saving money on games xD *prays for flashcart xD*


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I hope it is not this expensive. But isn't it a little early for pre-orders? Nintendo hasn't even announced a concrete date yet. Even so, I will be preording one when they become available. If it doesn't come out until 2011 I have time to save.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 17, 2010)

So just over 300 CAD then huh? That's not too bad. People need to take into account the hardware and the power of the system. The PSP is still more expensive then the DSi and is not that much more powerful. If this thing is pushing GC/Wii level graphics then of course it's going to be expensive/


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Old interview in gameinformer from nintendo, stated they will never sale a system for more than 249.99 in US dollars. It was a promise made by Satoru Iwata himself. If nintendo was to break this promise, Its almost certainty there would be a major backlash in the america game commute.


----------



## altorn (Jun 17, 2010)

over 300CAD at launch is good enough for me..
will buy it about a month or 2 after though..

if the preorder price comes with a couple of 3DS games, or even just the KID ICARUS one, I'd buy it right away.


----------



## Makar (Jun 17, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Old interview in gameinformer from nintendo, stated they will never sale a system for more than 249.99 in US dollars. It was a promise made by Satoru Iwata himself. If nintendo was to break this promise, Its almost certainty there would be a major backlash in the america game commute.



I like. 250 seems like a good price to me but it would be amazing if it was 200...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL guess i'd have to wait for 2 years for the price to get low


----------



## imz (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not going to buy the first release, I'll wait 2 years for the 'lite' version to come out which will have improved features


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2010)

no black one and it cost that much money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





doesn't sound like Nintendo


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 17, 2010)

If Nintendo hasn't even shown their final product yet, what makes you think they would have set a price now?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)

That looks kinda expensive to me. It costs more than a PS3!


----------



## Arp1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Are you serious $350? FFFFFFFFFFFF.
EDIT: Better hope EB is wrong, it's not really Nintendo's style.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 17, 2010)

Seriously, there's no way the 3DS is going to be $300 USD, thats a joke, Nintendo hasn't released a price yet and EB Games is already pulling bullshit out of their asses to make bank on preorders. ATTN: THERE'S NO WAY THIS IS THE FINAL PRICE SO CALM DOWN AND WAIT LIKE A WEEK, WE'LL PROBABLY HAVE A REAL PRICE BY THEN!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm more concerned about the release date.  I was hoping it would be sometime 2010 because I really can't wait for this.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2010)

...Thats almost expensive as my last phone bill....
No, thats not even a joke.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sure EBGames/Gamestop just want to get people into the store so they can start pushing their used games that cost $5 less than brand new (yet unsealed for some mysterious Gamestop reason) copies. Oh, and I bet they'll offer some trade-in deal that's less advantageous for you than they make it sound, in order to be able to push your used games on the next customer.  Biggest POS store around.

Also, things are always more expensive in places like Australia, Europe, etc. anyway.  Even if that were a good estimate of the launch price (though I think it's a bit high, even for that region), it'll still probably launch at $200 in North America.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 17, 2010)

STOP BEING SO IGNORANT
This is the RUMORED price for AUSTRALIA, where stuff like this tends to be more expensive anyway.


----------



## Lushay (Jun 17, 2010)

EB games has to be wrong. Why would Nintendo charge more then any other system they've ever sold? For a hand held? Plus don't you think it's a little early to go on to a preorder for a system that hasn't had a confirmed price, or release date?


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Jun 17, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Haha, I like how the Red 3DS is "Available TBC 2010" and the Blue 3DS is "Available TBC 2011."


bah u beat me, i was going to bring this to their attention, my fault for slow email reading i guess


----------



## Anakir (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd still probably buy one.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 17, 2010)

You have to remember guys that this is just a price estimate. 

In probably wont even cost that much.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 17, 2010)

I payed 249.99 +tax on launch day for the original DS. That was w/o games. Only for the price to drop by 50, 3 month later. I'm expecting the same deal here.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 17, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I payed 249.99 +tax on launch day for the original DS. That was w/o games. Only for the price to drop by 50, 3 month later. I'm expecting the same deal here.


Well shit son. Mine only costed $150. And I bought it the month it launched.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine for €10!


----------



## kenio8185 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> Seriously, there's no way the 3DS is going to be $300 USD, thats a joke, Nintendo hasn't released a price yet and EB Games is already pulling bullshit out of their asses to make bank on preorders. ATTN: THERE'S NO WAY THIS IS THE FINAL PRICE SO CALM DOWN AND WAIT LIKE A WEEK, WE'LL PROBABLY HAVE A REAL PRICE BY THEN!


Calm down, they probably just wanna be on the safe side.  If you give EB $300 and the 3DS only ends up being $200, then I'm sure you can get your $100 refund.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

kenio8185 said:
			
		

> Mikehoncho16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a coupon, to make sure you still buy something from them.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 17, 2010)

kenio8185 said:
			
		

> Mikehoncho16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well duh, I know that, Im just pointing out that people need to read the thread before posting OMG $350 THATZ AMAZINGLY HIGH!!! Not to mention that EB Games shouldnt have estimated the price, they should have just waited for a confirmed price.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> kenio8185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally called it!


----------



## tajio (Jun 17, 2010)

If it's going to be £200 or under I'll be buy during the release date.


----------



## doeo (Jun 17, 2010)

They have it on Play-Asia somewhere.
Yea, here: Link.
Well, not pre-orders yet.
More like a pre-pre-order.
yay.


----------



## Devin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hm....At the most I'd say it would cost $250's. It would only cost $300's if it had a built in 3D Flux Capacitor.


----------



## impizkit (Jun 17, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Hm....At the most I'd say it would cost $250's. It would only cost $300's if it had a built in 3D Flux Capacitor.



If it doesnt have one, I will put one of my spares in. Reaching 3D in the past at 88 miles an hour.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate
> 
> 1) It's an estimate
> 2) Australian dollars, not US dollars
> ...


Seriously, someone edit the title and OP.  I know this is a site with an international community but don't just post some information that only pertains to your region without providing more detail.  Especially when the big quoted picture doesn't specify AUD.  But in the end, it does note it's an estimate.

But on another note, I'd probably buy it if $300 USD.  Highly unlikely it is though


----------



## moon_wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it really its n the final product those are the specifications

Size (when closed):
Approximately 5.3 inches wide, 2.9 inches long, 0.8 inches tall. 
Weight:
Approximately 8 ounces.
Look:
*  Final design is TBA.*
Top Screen:
3.53-inch widescreen LCD display, enabling 3D view without the need for special glasses; with 800x240 pixel resolution (400 pixels are allocated for each eye to enable 3D viewing). 
Touch Screen:
3.02-inch LCD with 320x240 pixel resolution with a touch screen. 
Cameras:
One inner camera and two outer cameras with 640x480 (0.3 Mega) pixel resolution. 
Pre-Installed Software:
TBA 
Nintendo 3DS Game Card:
2 GB Max. at launch. 
Wireless Communication:
Can communicate in the 2.4 GHz band. Multiple Nintendo 3DS systems can connect via a local wireless connection to let users communicate or enjoy competitive game play. Systems also can connect to LAN access points to access the Internet and allow people to enjoy games with others. Will support IEEE 802.11 with enhanced security (WPA/WPA2). Nintendo 3DS hardware is designed so that even when not in use, it can automatically exchange data with other Nintendo 3DS systems or receive data via the Internet while in sleep mode. 

Game Controls:
Touch screen, embedded microphone, A/B/X/Y face buttons, + Control Pad, L/R buttons, Start and Select buttons, "Slide Pad" that allows 360-degree analog input, one inner camera, two outer cameras, motion sensor and a gyro sensor.

Other Input Controls:
3D Depth Slider to adjust level of 3D effect (can be scaled back or turned off completely depending on the preference of the user), Home button to call system function, Wireless switch to turn off wireless communications (even during game play), Power button. The telescoping stylus is approximately 4 inches when fully extended.

Input/Output:
A port that accepts both Nintendo 3DS game cards and game cards for the Nintendo DS™ family of systems, an SD memory card slot, an AC adapter connector, a charging cradle terminal and a stereo headphone output jack.

Sound:
Stereo speakers positioned to the left and right of the top screen.

Battery:
Lithium ion battery details TBA.

Languages:
TBA

Parental Controls:
Parental controls similar to the Nintendo DSi system will be included.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 18, 2010)

$350 is outrageous. Luckily this is only speculation and the price will go down. Ninty knows better than to release a handheld more expensive than their current home console in country like the US where the economy is poor. Bring it down to the price of Wii then I shall consider.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pre-orders already? Hmm, kinda interested though.
I agree with others here, price shouldn't be more than 200, Nintendo knows better than to hike the price too high.
200 sounds about right for me, but I hope they include some games or free DSPoints and other pre-order/first batch goodies.
I think only the PSP has had a price that high but that came with extras to try and fit the price.

We'll see next year, but I'm sure it wont be too high, at least no without some sorta bundle.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

i think about $180 to $220 USD sounds about right.
meh... at least that's what i'm counting on so it's in my budget.
since i always end up buying handhelds at launch and waiting it out 2 years after launch for the price to drop on consoles, i'd hate to have to wait out a price drop on the 3DS.
i don't think i will, seeing as the wii was cheap enough at launch for me to get and how nintendo always markets to us poor kids...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2010)

that's prob what the price will be here we always get raped in the ass when it comes to new tech prices


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2010)

i think it will be $199.99-$249.99 USD


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

This is an obvious over estimate.

If they under estimate then that means they'll be losing money from the pre-orders.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 18, 2010)

Aw shit. I don't have that kind of money.

/wrists


----------



## rich333 (Jun 18, 2010)

$350 actually sounds like reasonable guess for down here.  DSi & DSiXL were $300 at launch here with no games included.

You can bet it will be at least $300 here.... 
& if its bundled with a game then at least $350.

I don't know why shit like this is so expensive here??


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 18, 2010)

Their stupid for doing this now. Prices, designs, names for the 3DS could change COMPLETELY by then.

I'm sure it will be a little lower than that, but I'm expecting $300 (Maybe $250). I would spend up to $350 probably.

I don't know why their so eager advertise that they will be selling them. It's not going to be out for almost another year. Gamestop has to chill.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 18, 2010)

Balls thats alot. What does that come to in Us dollars i wonder.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 18, 2010)

It's $301 USD, which is more than the Wii. But, seeing as Australia prices are more expensive than ours, us Americans are probably looking at $229.99 - $249.99. Not too unreasonable. I'll just set aside one hundred bucks per paycheck.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 18, 2010)

Remember people, this is Australian prices we're dealing with. This is actually a reasonable price.
And based on this price, I can appropriately estimate that the price is $230-250 CAD.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 18, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Their stupid for doing this now. Prices, designs, names for the 3DS could change COMPLETELY by then.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a little lower than that, but I'm expecting $300 (Maybe $250). I would spend up to $350 probably.
> 
> I don't know why their so eager advertise that they will be selling them. It's not going to be out for almost another year. Gamestop has to chill.


Why do you think that?  The DS was announced at E3 in March, the final design a couple months later, the release date announcement in September, and launch in the US in November all in the same year.  I'm thinking it will actually be out here in November.  Konno also said it will not likely change in design that much in an interview segment with Iwata.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2010)

rich333 said:
			
		

> I don't know why shit like this is so expensive here??


cos were rich according to wal st


----------



## anaxs (Jun 18, 2010)

mm mm, thats pretty expensive
i got my xbox 360 cheaper, but oh well, if i start saving up now i might be able to get it
the only thing is, is it really worht hat m,uch money?


----------



## akuchan (Jun 18, 2010)

That price is not abnormal for an Australian price, but is it reasonable? HELL NO, that is why we import all our crap lol


----------



## .Darky (Jun 18, 2010)

348 dollars? FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-

Better start saving some money. o_o


----------



## anaxs (Jun 18, 2010)

i want to buy it, but i wanna be sure its worth the money, so im not gonna preorder but wait til the release and see how it really is, then il buy it if its worth it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2010)

akuchan said:
			
		

> That price is not abnormal for an Australian price, but is it reasonable? HELL NO, that is why we import all our crap lol


if you do that though than you have to import all the games too but it doesn't really matter cos were ALSO last on the list to get games too! hopefully an m3ds will be made for this the same as ds


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 18, 2010)

wow $348 for 3DS, but that appear in Australia.
it shows,
DSi XL there $298, here in america $189 for DSi XL.
DSi there for $248, but in america its $169. 
DS Light there is $197, but here in america its $129.

according to those differences, here in america im seeing like $228 - $248?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2010)

im really not that surprised

3 cameras
touch screen
wide screen with 3d ability
upgraded hardware (assume memory, cpu, gpu)
ir port
microphone (probably improved since last gen?)

all this stuff aint cheap


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 18, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> im really not that surprised
> 
> 3 cameras
> touch screen
> ...


+1 
i agree 
i mean 3D with NO GLASSES!


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 18, 2010)

The US gamestop/ebgames site don't show the 3DS at all. Google search doesn't list any place to preorder. I would like a source and links to where you found pre-orders. They're most likely scams to steal your money.


----------



## nando (Jun 18, 2010)

i wouldn't pay more than 150 and that's including taxes.


----------



## jackol13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Gosh all you Americans complaining its is expensive well you get all console cheap their in America here in Australia everything is expensive the ps3's launch price here was $1000 dollar's. $350 is only $50 more dollars then the dsi launch price. Importing stuff is cheap from America ps3 games here cost heaps brand new ps3 games cost $90-120 dollars in Australia in America it can be anything fro $30-70. Most of you didn't notice this is the Australian price and that estimate is right or it will cost even more trust me every here cost heaps and you get everything before us like super smash bros brawl you got it us a year before us like a year and  months but i bought it for $120 dollars here in Australia with a freeloader but only got it like 1 year after still got it 3 months before release date here. you people get games we never get and i want then like monster rancher ps2 we only got one of them like out of 4 for the ps2. The 3ds in america will be $250 or less.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2010)

i think i'll end up buying the US 3DS and import all the games off ebay


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 19, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I'm hoping this is just a wild guess on their part.



It is. Nintendo didn't even say the price yet. :/ If they did, we would know by now.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 19, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> i wouldn't pay more than 150 and that's including taxes.No 3DS for you then. It's guaranteed to be at least $160 (because it _can't_ be cheaper than the DSi...)
> 
> QUOTE(chartube12 @ Jun 18 2010, 08:02 AM) The US gamestop/ebgames site don't show the 3DS at all. Google search doesn't list any place to preorder. I would like a source and links to where you found pre-orders. They're most likely scams to steal your money.


Seriously... there is a source/link. It's the Australian Gamestop.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 19, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you want to preorder the Australian 3DS :\


----------



## devilguy370 (Jun 19, 2010)

the austrailian gamestop is just a shack made from sticks


----------



## YayMii (Jun 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Why would you want to preorder the Australian 3DS :\


Because maybe you live in Australia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But in all seriousness though, this still sounds like a correct price for Australia. About $50 more than the DSi.


----------



## PikaPerson01 (Jun 19, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate
> 
> 1) It's an estimate
> 2) Australian dollars, not US dollars
> ...



I SERIOUSLY think this information should be posted on the first post. 

I mean, unless you noticed the tiny .au in the banner or in your link you may think it's the actual final price for an American Nintendo 3DS. I mean, I know it's woefully ignorant to assume we yanks are the center of the universe or to assume only Americans visit this site but saying 348 without the context that it's Australian Dollars or without the background knowledge that Australia's an expensive place to play games is rather... disingenuous.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i preordered my 3ds instore at EB a few days ago. because i could, and i live in tasmania. which is too small. anyway, they only ask for a $10 deposit.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Well i preordered my 3ds instore at EB a few days ago. because i could, and i live in tasmania. which is too small. anyway, they only ask for a $10 deposit.


its probably only 10$ deposit because they arent even sure of a release date normally preorders on consoles/handhelds are $50 and games are $5...i think EB games is just looking for a way to put peoples money in their pockets now instead of later.


----------



## nando (Jun 20, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> No 3DS for you then. It's guaranteed to be at least $160 (because it _can't_ be cheaper than the DSi...)




why can't DSI drop in price?


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. So you can flux in 3D.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting a 3DS regardless of the price. (As long as its not over $500's)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2010)

oh well we will have to play on an emu before the price decreases by like 50$
it is definitely priced as it should be since the tech is new and so is the console
lol i remember seeing on ebay that one guy bought the ps3 before its release date for 10k$... and the offer ended


----------

